# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Tap Cartridge White plastic need supplier.

## TWA

Hi people, TWA here needing help to identify source or maker/supplier of tap cartridge see attached pics. Have tried contacting Kedron and they are still in the process of searching for replacement but thought this would be a good place to start in chasing down a replacement all and any information would be appreciated, Thank you in advance. TWA

----------


## phild01

Hi Trans, you may need to reduce the image file size for it to upload.

----------


## cyclic

White plastic / powder coated brass and probably easier to replace the mixer tap.
They start at about $60

----------

